# RSQ3 grille installed!



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

So I picked up an RSQ3 style grille last year for Christmas for my fiancé's Q3, and finally got around to installing it just before her bday yesterday lol. It was a major p.i.t.a., and scared the crap out of me at one point because I thought the bumper snapped in 3 pieces, but it all worked out well in the end! 

Here's some pics of before, mid install, and after! 









these were what I was most worried about removing... I was so afraid I'd break one lol. 








it makes things a lot easier if you remove the headlights before going after the fender trim FYI. you can reach the inner clips a LOT easier that way. 








threw a few quick layers of black
plastidip on the metal bumper bar so it wouldn't show through the new grille. 








Here you can see everything that came off the car lol. the front bumper is actually 5 pieces including the grille -_- (Left side, lower lip, middle bar under the grille, grille, and right side). 








and finally some end result shots 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4-A6-A4-A3 (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice work. Looks great on white. Good job not breaking anything!


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

Looks really good! Way more aggressive.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

:thumbup: 

Looks great!


----------



## Tanqueray (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks amazing! 

Did you order it from ebay? I'm about to do the same! 

How are you planning on putting the plate? I would hate to cover up that beautiful grill with the plate...:banghead:


----------



## vrhyan (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks great. I would paint the bumper bar instead of using plasitip for a more permanent coat.


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks fantastic. Wow. Nice, tasteful upgrade. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

Grille looks amazing! Where did you get it?

Thanks!!


----------



## amirS4 (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice work!


----------

